# Amtrak with steam engine this coming Sunday



## AmtrakJJ (May 29, 2008)

I heard Amtrak train pulls by a steam locomotive this coming Sunday from L.A to San Diego.

JJ


----------



## WhoozOn1st (May 29, 2008)

You heard RIGHT!!

Ex-Santa Fe 4-8-4 3751 will be heading an excursion, r/t L.A.-San Diego, on Sunday, 6-1-08.

I've got a ticket to ride!

Departure schedule is as follows:

Los Angeles 7:45 a.m.

Fullerton 8:12 a.m.

Irvine 8:37 a.m.

Old Town 11:20 a.m.

Arr. San Diego 11:35 a.m.

Return:

San Diego 2:30 p.m.

Old Town 2:40 p.m.

Irvine 5:08 p.m.

Fullerton 5:33 p.m.

Arr. Los Angeles 6:05 p.m.

The boarding pass notes the following:

On the southbound trip the train will not leave the stations before scheduled. On the northbound trip the train will not leave San Diego before scheduled. All other times are approximate.

___________

So, all you SoCal denizens, come on out and see a bit of the past. 3751 Official Website

EDIT: My e-mail attempts to learn the consist have been fruitless. Does anybody know, or must I remain in suspense?

BTW, 3751 was the last steam locomotive to pull a Sante Fe passenger train L.A.-San Diego.


----------



## AmtrakJJ (May 29, 2008)

I did not see any advertisment for this trip. did you see it?

JJ


----------



## Green Maned Lion (May 29, 2008)

What is the this running, Horizons and 10031?


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (May 29, 2008)

I would think that older cars from the steam heat days might have better ventilation available for warm days than a car that was designed for HEP-powered air conditioning that's being pulled behind a steam locomotive. (Unless they're dragging a diesel along just so it can provide HEP or because they don't trust ancient steam locomotives to actually work.)


----------



## WhoozOn1st (May 30, 2008)

AmtrakJJ said:


> I did not see any advertisment for this trip. did you see it?
> JJ


No ads that I saw, but spotted it as an item on the Trains.com Newswire (subscriber only) in March and bought immediately. Dome tickets were already sold out, so I know that much about the consist. Hope it's not Horizon junk.


----------



## the_traveler (May 30, 2008)

WhoozOn1st999 said:


> I've got a *ricket* to ride!


Does that mean it is *rickety* too? :lol:


----------



## WhoozOn1st (May 30, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> WhoozOn1st999 said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a *ricket* to ride!
> ...


It means I got the special discount for people with rickets. Fixed, Mr. Wisenheimer.


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (May 30, 2008)

WhoozOn1st999 said:


> It means I got the special discount for people with rickets.


But do you still get the same number of AGR points as people with normal tickets?


----------



## Rafi (May 30, 2008)

Joel N. Weber II said:


> WhoozOn1st999 said:
> 
> 
> > It means I got the special discount for people with rickets.
> ...


As best I can tell this is NOT an Amtrak revenue run, meaning it's not a Pacific Surfliner train. Take a look at the steam engine's website and you'll see that they're carrying a dome car in addition to the coach cars, so if it's not Amtrak's Great Dome, then it's a private car. Also notice the prices—not standard Pacific Surfliner pricing by a LONG shot. Finally notice that you can't purchase the tickets from Amtrak, which pretty much tells you you won't be getting AGR points, because it's not an Amtrak train in the conventional sense (regardless of the equipment).

On a related note, it's standard practice for Amtrak to throw on a diesel engine to provide HEP and to be there in case of a breakdown.

-Rafi


----------



## WhoozOn1st (May 30, 2008)

Joel N. Weber II said:


> WhoozOn1st999 said:
> 
> 
> > It means I got the special discount for people with rickets.
> ...


Don't listen to Rafi.

Despite the fact that the excursion is not an Amtrak revenue run, I'm getting BONUS points due to a little-known loophole for people who not only have rickets, but also play croquet (which I do). The loophole applies whenever riding over any trackage that Amtrak serves, no matter the actual means.

In the vernacular, reservations made using this loophole are known as "sticky wickets rickets tickets."


----------



## RTOlson (May 30, 2008)

^^

LOL.

Don't you have to say that five times fast in order to qualify for double points?


----------



## Rafi (May 30, 2008)

WhoozOn1st999 said:


> The loophole applies whenever riding over any trackage that Amtrak serves, no matter the actual means.


This is the first I've heard of such a rule—it's not in the Terms and Conditions for AGR as best I can tell. Can you point to any documentation for this rule?

In fact, Section C, Rule 10 seems to rule the possibility out pretty well from what I can discern:



> Additional Exclusions. To earn Program Rewards using Amtrak travel, the Member must travel on Amtrak using an Amtrak ticket. Members will not earn or redeem Points for travel on Amtrak using a ticket issued by a carrier other than Amtrak.



-Rafi


----------



## WhoozOn1st (May 30, 2008)

Rafi said:


> WhoozOn1st999 said:
> 
> 
> > The loophole applies whenever riding over any trackage that Amtrak serves, no matter the actual means.
> ...


Rafi! Dude! These things are called JOKES. If "sticky wickets rickets tickets" wasn't a dead giveaway...


----------



## Walt (May 30, 2008)

WhoozOn1st999 said:


> Rafi! Dude! These things are called JOKES. If "sticky wickets rickets tickets" wasn't a dead giveavay...


I thought things wrote as "jokes" ALWAYS had a smiley face tacked at the end.


----------



## Rafi (May 30, 2008)

WhoozOn1st999 said:


> Rafi said:
> 
> 
> > WhoozOn1st999 said:
> ...


Head. Hits. Keyboard.

GDKLDGGDSG

I'm an idiot; I'll chalk it up to the early morning syndrome! Man, what I stiff I am!

-Rafi


----------



## WhoozOn1st (May 30, 2008)

Walt said:


> WhoozOn1st999 said:
> 
> 
> > Rafi! Dude! These things are called JOKES. If "sticky wickets rickets tickets" wasn't a dead giveavay...
> ...


Smiley faces are for people who need a laugh track on TV to let them know when they're supposed to think something is funny.

And for the record, Rafi is FAR from an idiot. Guess I caught him at a bad moment. A valuable asset to the forum.

No joke.


----------



## had8ley (May 30, 2008)

Joel N. Weber II said:


> I would think that older cars from the steam heat days might have better ventilation available for warm days than a car that was designed for HEP-powered air conditioning that's being pulled behind a steam locomotive. (Unless they're dragging a diesel along just so it can provide HEP or because they don't trust ancient steam locomotives to actually work.)


Most of the steam specials carry a power car in addition to a diesel loco.


----------



## MStrain (May 30, 2008)

WhoozOn1st999,

A failure to take many many many photos will result in an arse whoopin!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

But make sure you enjoy the ride as well!


----------



## wayman (May 30, 2008)

had8ley said:


> Joel N. Weber II said:
> 
> 
> > I would think that older cars from the steam heat days might have better ventilation available for warm days than a car that was designed for HEP-powered air conditioning that's being pulled behind a steam locomotive. (Unless they're dragging a diesel along just so it can provide HEP or because they don't trust ancient steam locomotives to actually work.)
> ...


I miss the days of the 611 and 1218. I swear, those never had any helper engines, pulled rather long trains (10 cars or more), and went decent distances. Had nothing whatsoever to do with Amtrak. But then, how much does this "SF Surfliner" have to do with Amtrak? Amtrak doesn't own the tracks; maybe they're providing some passenger cars, maybe not. Who determines that they have to have a backup diesel? Is that some new rule imposed by the freight rrs or the FRA that went into effect after the N&W steam program ended? (Though I can't recall seeing 844/8444 with a diesel either, and I must've seen footage of it within the past decade, but that's the last unusual instance of the locomotive actually being owned and operated by the freight rr...)


----------



## WhoozOn1st (May 30, 2008)

MStrain said:


> A failure to take many many many photos will result in an arse whoopin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No worries on that score. Even shelled out for an extra SD chip for the occasion.


----------



## Rafi (May 30, 2008)

wayman said:


> I miss the days of the 611 and 1218. I swear, those never had any helper engines, pulled rather long trains (10 cars or more), and went decent distances. Had nothing whatsoever to do with Amtrak. But then, how much does this "SF Surfliner" have to do with Amtrak? Amtrak doesn't own the tracks; maybe they're providing some passenger cars, maybe not. Who determines that they have to have a backup diesel? Is that some new rule imposed by the freight rrs or the FRA that went into effect after the N&W steam program ended? (Though I can't recall seeing 844/8444 with a diesel either, and I must've seen footage of it within the past decade, but that's the last unusual instance of the locomotive actually being owned and operated by the freight rr...)


I too long to see at least the 611 fired up again (my understanding is that 1218 is gutted and empty and would need to have her insides rebuilt, unfortunately). In fact, 611 was the engine I had in mind when I posted the question in the other topic about running steam on the NEC. Sure would be nice to see Amtrak step up and extend that offer to Roanoke if someone was willing to bring 611 up to FRA compliance.

-Rafi


----------



## AlanB (May 30, 2008)

By the way Rafi, I should have thought to mention that I have seen steam on the NEC, although it wasn't pulling any passenger cars. But a few years back at one of Delaware's Try Transit festivals, there was a fired up and working steam engine sitting in Wilmington station.


----------



## Rafi (May 30, 2008)

AlanB said:


> By the way Rafi, I should have thought to mention that I have seen steam on the NEC, although it wasn't pulling any passenger cars. But a few years back at one of Delaware's Try Transit festivals, there was a fired up and working steam engine sitting in Wilmington station.


Alan, actually, that's what sparked my imagination a while back about the idea—you had posted a picture of that engine, I think, unless I'm going crazy.

-Rafi


----------



## AlanB (May 30, 2008)

Rafi said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > By the way Rafi, I should have thought to mention that I have seen steam on the NEC, although it wasn't pulling any passenger cars. But a few years back at one of Delaware's Try Transit festivals, there was a fired up and working steam engine sitting in Wilmington station.
> ...


If you're refering to a photo of a steam engine next to an Acela power car, then yes, I too that photo.


----------



## Rafi (May 30, 2008)

AlanB said:


> If you're refering to a photo of a steam engine next to an Acela power car, then yes, I too that photo.


That's the one!


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (May 30, 2008)

Here is Alan's photograph:


----------



## Guest_TrainSeeker (May 30, 2008)

I live in Carlsbad and I would LOVE to see this train pass by... can any of you guess what time it might be passing through? I was thinking 10am? Any info would be much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## WhoozOn1st (May 30, 2008)

Guest_TrainSeeker said:


> I live in Carlsbad and I would LOVE to see this train pass by... can any of you guess what time it might be passing through? I was thinking 10am? Any info would be much appreciated! Thanks!


A Surfliner makes the Irvine-Oceanside run in about an hour, but the excursion won't be stopping at Capistrano, so... Carlsbad is just south of Oceanside, right (a Coaster stop)? Maybe more like 9:30? If you can, get there early. There'll probably be other folks there for the same reason, and waiting is part of the deal for railfans.


----------



## Trainseeker (May 30, 2008)

Thank you for the estimate and info... we will definitely head down their early so we don't miss it, its so exciting to see something like this!!!


----------



## gswager (May 30, 2008)

Trainseeker said:


> Thank you for the estimate and info... we will definitely head down their early so we don't miss it, its so exciting to see something like this!!!


Don't wear your best clothes!


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 1, 2008)

I hope to begin posting excursion pics as early as Sunday evening (Monday morning, for those on the wrong coast), in the Travelogue/Trip Reports area.

Smooth ride in - OXN-LAX - Saturday afternoon on an almost empty Surfliner (784), arriving 5 minutes early. Never really noticed before, and can't recall if it's been covered in the forum, but 120 volt outlet at every seat pair. Pics of that jaunt will be posted separately.

Up early in the morning (making the large assumption that I'll be able to calm down enough for shuteye) for Red Line to LAUS and breakfast at Phillipe's before getting underway.


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Jun 1, 2008)

WhoozOn1st999 said:


> I hope to begin posting excursion pics as early as Sunday evening (Monday morning, for those on the wrong coast), in the Travelogue/Trip Reports area.


But those of us who are on the coast that experiences midnight first are on the right coast.


----------



## Del Mar Dan (Jun 1, 2008)

It just passed by Del Mar, California, heading north at 6:50pm



Joel N. Weber II said:


> WhoozOn1st999 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope to begin posting excursion pics as early as Sunday evening (Monday morning, for those on the wrong coast), in the Travelogue/Trip Reports area.
> ...


----------



## my kid's momma (Jun 2, 2008)

WhoozOn1st999 says....."Smooth ride in - OXN-LAX - Saturday afternoon on an almost empty Surfliner (784), arriving 5 minutes early."

You were on my train! (I'm the Minnie Mouse-like voice you hear on the PA  And yes, we had a very light passenger load Saturday.

My Kid's Momma


----------



## Jason (Jun 2, 2008)

AmtrakJJ said:


> I heard Amtrak train pulls by a steam locomotive this coming Sunday from L.A to San Diego.
> JJ


Saw this blow through OSD by chance while waiting for my train. Very cool, and LOUD. Even got some video.


----------



## Rafi (Jun 2, 2008)

Jason said:


> AmtrakJJ said:
> 
> 
> > I heard Amtrak train pulls by a steam locomotive this coming Sunday from L.A to San Diego.
> ...


Any chance we can see the video?


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 2, 2008)

WhoozOn1st999 said:


> I hope to begin posting excursion pics as early as Sunday evening (Monday morning, for those on the wrong coast)


Maybe the wrong coast for the steam train, but otherwise the right (or correct if you want) coast to live! At least we can see the sun, and we can actually go into the ocean without a wetsuit! 

Even AE knows it's the correct coast! :lol:


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 3, 2008)

my kid said:


> WhoozOn1st999 says....."Smooth ride in - OXN-LAX - Saturday afternoon on an almost empty Surfliner (784), arriving 5 minutes early."
> You were on my train! (I'm the Minnie Mouse-like voice you hear on the PA  And yes, we had a very light passenger load Saturday.
> 
> My Kid's Momma


COOL!

Returning home (LAX-OXN) from my excellent railroad weekend, 775 was also lightly populated (6-2-08).

For those who may not check out other areas of these forums:

Amtrak Gets Steamed


----------



## Cynic (Jun 4, 2008)

WhoozOn1st999 said:


> You heard RIGHT!!
> Ex-Santa Fe 4-8-4 3751 will be heading an excursion, r/t L.A.-San Diego, on Sunday, 6-1-08.
> 
> I've got a ticket to ride!
> ...


That schedule doesn't correspond with any scheduled run of the Surfliners, nor are the prices here remotely close to Amtrak prices; therefore, even though they may have borrowed Amtrak rolling stock for the event, it is disingenuous to call it an 'Amtrak train'.


----------



## p&sr (Jun 4, 2008)

Cynic said:


> That schedule doesn't correspond with any scheduled run of the Surfliners, nor are the prices here remotely close to Amtrak prices; therefore, even though they may have borrowed Amtrak rolling stock for the event, it is disingenuous to call it an 'Amtrak train'.


So sorry. Let's call it a Special Chartered Train which uses Amtrak equipment and runs on an Amtrak route, operated in cooperation with Amtrak. We really would not want you to think it had anything to do with Amtrak except for these superficial points.

Suppose Santa Fe offers a Special Chartered Train, with a unique schedule and fee table, as they regularly did through the years. Would you then insist that was "Not a Santa Fe Train"??


----------



## AlanB (Jun 4, 2008)

one video of the steam engine, although not too much in the way of action shots, but still nice.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow, talk about a thread from the dead.

However, since it predates me joining here I would have missed out on this.

Absolutely an AWESOME picture, Alan.



Joel N. Weber II said:


> Here is Alan's photograph:


----------



## mercedeslove (Oct 28, 2010)

someone please get photos of this. I'd love to see them!


----------

